# fat twats in shorts



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

fuck off your spoiling my dinner with your fucking pierced tummy fat sticking out.
and thats just the blokes


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Thought u might be talking abt the 'cutie' in your aviator then!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Thought u might be talking abt the 'cutie' in your aviator then!!!!


aviator?

avatar?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

errr..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lardy blokes who are white showing their lardy butts off in shorts half wy down their bottys when they bend over :? . Not cool!!

Nice well tanned fit looking bloke with stubble and looking hot ready to *ahem* .....erm ! COOL! Yeah baby COOL! 8) :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> your spoiling my dinner with your pierced tummy fat sticking out.


It's that time of year again   And the tummies are getting bigger all the time!!!!!!!
The sad "joke" is that normal weight people are looked upon as under weight these days :? 
Shocking, positively shocking :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > your spoiling my dinner with your pierced tummy fat sticking out.
> ...


This is the excuse for the fat people that believe that they are good looking. Of course they know that they talking rubbish.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> This is the excuse for the fat people that believe that they are good looking. Of course they know that they talking rubbish.


This is only partially true, unfortunately :?

The average "normal" BMI/bodyfat % has risen steadily in the last 25 years, and that is in medical jurnals  
So, if 15 years ago, doc used to say _you are over weight _he would now say _you are at the correct weight for your height _ :?

And in my experience this also reflects the view of the public these days.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I popped into Somerfield last night to get some stuff, only to be greeted by a fat, shirtless, BO-ridden oaf replete with tattoos and wearing no shirt or shoes, whilst browsing the deli counter. Scumbag peasant animal. :x


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I popped into Somerfield last night to get some stuff, only to be greeted by a fat, shirtless, BO-ridden oaf replete with tattoos and wearing no shirt or shoes


Somerfields recruitment policy needs a revamp then....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > I popped into Somerfield last night to get some stuff, only to be greeted by a fat, shirtless, BO-ridden oaf replete with tattoos and wearing no shirt or shoes
> 
> 
> Somerfields recruitment policy needs a revamp then....


Ha ha.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Nice well tanned fit looking bloke with stubble and looking hot ready to *ahem* .....erm ! COOL! Yeah baby COOL! 8) :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Now I have my lovely tan I've decided to bare all today and wear a little summer skirt and a strappy top for a day shopping for more shoes.......

Just stepped outside and its fecking freezing.

Decisions decisions

Change into combats and shirt or brazen it out?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> Now I have my lovely tan I've decided to bare all today and wear a little summer skirt and a strappy top for a day shopping for more shoes.......
> 
> Just stepped outside and its fecking freezing.
> 
> ...


brazen it out...

better still, change into a shorter skirt


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mmm - girls in short skirts and a strappy top on a cold day.

Nips like pygmy's dicks. :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> wear a little summer skirt and a strappy top


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

Fat girls in crop tops.............BUY A MIRROR ! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a short skirt on today and jesus it is drafty up that neck of the woods! .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> I have a short skirt on today and jesus it is drafty up that neck of the woods! .


put yer knickers back on then?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

LMHO....


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> Now I have my lovely tan I've decided to bare all today and wear a little summer skirt and a strappy top for a day shopping for more shoes.......
> 
> Just stepped outside and its fecking freezing.
> 
> ...


Smuggle them peanuts!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> Now I have my lovely tan I've decided to bare all today and wear a little summer skirt and a strappy top for a day shopping for more shoes.......
> 
> Just stepped outside and its fecking freezing.
> 
> ...


It is nice and warm in Ipswich...are you coming this way? If you don't can you please take some pictures of yourself so we can see if you get the approval of the TT forum for your clothing today? Any up skirt pictures will be much appreciated.  :lol: :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> If you don't can you please take some pictures of yourself so we can see if you get the approval of the TT forum for your clothing today? Any up skirt pictures will be much appreciated.  :lol: :wink:


You have an obsession with pictures of scantily clad females?   
Just go and buy a few of the comic daily newspapers......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't can you please take some pictures of yourself so we can see if you get the approval of the TT forum for your clothing today? Any up skirt pictures will be much appreciated.  :lol: :wink:
> ...


And what is wrong with that? I am a perfectly normal male! :wink:

Anyway, I am still waiting for your set of pictures...where are they?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Anyway, I am still waiting for your set of pictures...where are they?


Jae - Any chance of a rolling tumblweed Emoticon - as per shooting stars...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

(just standing in for TTotal )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Skinny white men in shorts looking like that Mr Sheen polish ad look just as bad!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Skinny white men in shorts looking like that Mr Sheen polish ad look just as bad!


Mr Sheen - you mean the little animated WWII pilot? Or do you mean Mr Muscle and have entirley missed the point of the ad? :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mr Muscle I ment oops! So uncool! :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I have a male cleaner and he is absolutely the image of "Mr Muscle"


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

jampott said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I have a short skirt on today and jesus it is drafty up that neck of the woods! .
> ...


Essex girl mate - probably doesn't own a pair


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Wanna peep?  :wink:


----------

